

Google Unveils its Search Algorithm Secrets - kailyn
http://www.epurplemedia.co.uk/article_zone/Google-Unveils-its-Search-Algorithm-Secrets.html
The mystery behind the Google Algorithms is finally disclosed partly though. Google opens up its closely guarded search algorithm formula to the world.
======
xirium
Spam!

